# Overclocking Athlon 64 X2 4600+



## crtecha (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's my spec's 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ Brisbane @ 2569.8 MHZ
Asus M2N-MX SE Plus
Apacer PC2-6400 @ 800mhz 4gigs
Visontek HD3650oc

Also I just added a CoolerMaster Vortex 752 to replace the OEM cpu cooler.


Okay soo I want to see how far I can overclock my 4600.  Yet my bios are bullshit.  So what can I do to squeeze a little more out of my CPU?


----------



## a_ump (Dec 16, 2008)

nothing, there is software but that's just asking for an unstable system, your only option is save some money, work around house or something, and when you have enough buy a board that is decent or better yet come back here and we'll tell yea or give you options on which board would best suite your needs


----------



## magibeg (Dec 16, 2008)

For starters what are your temps? How much voltage are you putting through? etc etc

edit- when you rip on your bios, is that because it doesn't let you unlock any of the settings?


----------



## crtecha (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry hear ya go


----------



## crtecha (Dec 16, 2008)

magibeg said:


> For starters what are your temps? How much voltage are you putting through? etc etc
> 
> edit- when you rip on your bios, is that because it doesn't let you unlock any of the settings?



Well it doesnt let me do much is what I meant by my bios.


----------



## kysg (Dec 16, 2008)

damn not sure what to say here, bios is usually better to work out of.

are you able to change anything in bios??????

whew darn.  might be able to do something in overdrive.


----------



## crtecha (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm going to restart and give you a list of my options.


----------



## crtecha (Dec 16, 2008)

In my Bios options I have under the advanced tab.

I have the option of choosing auto, manual, standard and AI overclocking

Under manual I have these options.

CPU Freq 200.0-300.0
PCI-Express Freq 100-150
Chipset Volt 1.2-1.3v
Memory Volts 1.9-2.2


----------



## kysg (Dec 16, 2008)

you'll need to adjust the cpu freq. I'm pretty sure you can take the cpu freq to about 230.  230x12 = 2760ghz

look for an option to change your HT down to 800mhz.
and look for an option to change the dram freq to 667

actually I been wondering about the AI overclock. the AI overclock should technically be able to do it for it you and oc for but I don't have an Asus board.


----------



## crtecha (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks Ill see if that changes anything


----------



## Meizuman (Dec 16, 2008)

Is there other options that can be set to AI overclocking? *Maybe* it could help too.


----------



## blobster21 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have one of those M2N-MX SE+, together with a AX64 X2 5200+ @stock speed, and 3 gigs of noname PC5300, purchased it last month.

Acording with the user manual, section 2.4.1, we have the basic settings in hand to overclock : processor frequency multiplier, processor voltage; there's also a couple other settings pertaining to the chipset to tighten/loosen DRAM performances in section 2.4.2.

not as bad as you said, now is it ?


----------



## crtecha (Dec 16, 2008)

Ill look into the bios.  I'll keep trying out different settings.  If anyone has anymore suggestions it would be much appreciated.


----------



## _jM (Dec 17, 2008)

crtecha.. go to user CP and add in your system specs under edit system specs on the left. Make sure you put yes in the box that asks if you want to show system specs on the top. Thanks, that will help us a bit better in order to help you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 17, 2008)

when did they make a 4600+ brisbane?I think with that voltage you could set the bus speed to 250mhz and lower your ram speed then you would have 3ghz with ram around 400mhz(800)


----------



## crtecha (Jan 10, 2009)

so I upgraded my motherboard and looky looky I gotta hooky


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 10, 2009)

nice but i think you could get that clock on something closer to 1.35v i get that clock on my 4850e @1.3v and with my 5kBE i get that on 1.35v. they both are the same core as yours. give it a try bro


----------



## crtecha (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

thats better but i would still try lower...

try tweaking the ram... I would go 4-4-4-15-2T@1.9v if you can and stress test it using Orthos or run memtest


If your ram is 1.8-1.9v it should work but if it is higher rated (around 2-2.2v) then i would try 2-2.1v


----------



## crtecha (Jan 11, 2009)

I tried it and it wouldnt boot.  Should I try lowering my dram below 667?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I tried it and it wouldnt boot.  Should I try lowering my dram below 667?



My settings are 
250x12
HT 4x(800)
Dram 667
and that brings the speed to 3ghz,1000HT,800mhz ram 
what ram are you running? That could help alot

link to it please and any specs that you can give me on it.  just trying to help you get the most out of things bro without alot of power


----------



## crtecha (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

ok i would try 
CPU 12x
bus 250
HTT 4x (800)
ram 667(will be 800 with oc)
timings 5-5-5-15-20-2T 1.85v


----------



## crtecha (Jan 11, 2009)

Ill take a look and see what I can do.  I have it at 3060mhz right now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Ill take a look and see what I can do.  I have it at 3060mhz right now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090110/amd overdrive.jpg



not bad. I wouldn't worry about pushing it much more. Anything over 3ghz isn't going to make much of a difference in everyday apps and even alot of games. I would just try to keep voltage 1.4v or lower and go as high as you can on 1.4v or even 1.37v


----------



## crtecha (Jan 11, 2009)

I think ill leave it here for now.  Im getting aod benchmarks of 8738


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

have you tested it? Prime or orthos?


----------



## crtecha (Jan 11, 2009)

No I've been running the benchmark and stress test in AOD


----------



## TheCrow (Jan 11, 2009)

Christ what sort of air cooler are you using for those temps?

Or do u live in the arctic?


----------



## crtecha (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm using a  Cooler Master Vortex 752.  Its about 65f in my living room.


----------



## -mStat- (Jan 11, 2009)

9c lol, Do you live on the top of a mountain?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

the temp never reports right on the 65nm AMD chips (atleast the X2s)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

that is higher then i can get my 4850e on that voltage. I don't really think it is stable. the AOD test doesn't do a very good job


----------



## crtecha (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.vbsoftware.eu/?pg=1&pid=2&sid=8497

I brought it down a bit.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 12, 2009)

now that looks like it would be stable. that is about where my 4850e is stable at that voltage.  try running Orthos overnight or atleast 4hrs the longer it runs the more sure you can be that it is stable


----------



## crtecha (Jan 19, 2009)

things are going good clocks are stable


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 19, 2009)

really nice clocks. I would keep it there unless you can get alittle more out of it on that voltage. But i would say your gold.


----------



## crtecha (Jan 26, 2009)

http://www.vbsoftware.eu/?pg=1&pid=2&sid=8658

Today's little adventure


----------



## crtecha (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## lamrith (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow Some incredible Numbers..  I missed some info..  Are you using Just AM Overdrive to do that, or does the new Bios let you tweak better?  

I have a MSI K9A Platinum with a Windsor version of your CPU that I want to tweak on and your results are impressive!


----------



## crtecha (Feb 7, 2009)

lamrith said:


> Wow Some incredible Numbers..  I missed some info..  Are you using Just AM Overdrive to do that, or does the new Bios let you tweak better?
> 
> I have a MSI K9A Platinum with a Windsor version of your CPU that I want to tweak on and your results are impressive!




I dont use amd overdrive anymore I do all my overclocking through the bios.  I found it to easy easier and more precise.  I have mine currently running at 3.3ghz on air.


----------



## lamrith (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome..  I obviously need more cooling, stock CPU config with stock cooler I ran Othos for 5 min and was @45c :-/

Glad I did, I wanted to get some baseline readings on things before I started tweaking..


----------



## crtecha (Feb 7, 2009)

If you have any questions just ask


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2009)

lamrith said:


> Awesome..  I obviously need more cooling, stock config I ran Othos for 5 min and was @45c :-/
> 
> Glad I did, I wanted to get some baseline readigns on things before I started tweaking..



with my 4850e@3ghz@1.3v 12hrs orthos 36c  using a lapped(2k) Xiggy S1283 and lapped the CPU to 2k
also if you have any questions you can ask me too


----------



## lamrith (Feb 7, 2009)

Carefull what you say!  I might drive you crazy!  


Hopefully this picture loads....

I need to skim thru this and the 64x OC thread again I think..  trying to decide where to start!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2009)

lamrith said:


> Carefull what you say!  I might drive you crazy!
> 
> 
> Hopefully this picture loads....
> ...



considering that is a 90nm 4600+(i had one) they suck in overclocking! 2.75ghz-2.8ghz is MAX!!! even on 1.55-1.6v! I would set voltage to 1.32 or 1.35v then set it to 12x214 that is a good 24/7 setting without high voltage. You also will want to stress test it for 7-8hrs then lower the voltage 1 notch till it becomes unstable then set it to the lowest it was stable. good luck and happy overclocking.  if you want i can post some SS of CPU-Z when i had my 4600


----------



## lamrith (Feb 8, 2009)

yeah I made one try and had to clear cmos as it would not post..  and my Bios will not allow CPU V over 1.3V :-/  will check on bios update later..  for now it is gametime!

Thanks for the heads up on the 90nm thing, didn't notice that before..  I may just save up and buy a 6400+ and good cooler to get more powah..


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2009)

lamrith said:


> yeah I made one try and had to clear cmos as it would not post..  and my Bios will not allow CPU V over 1.3V :-/  will check on bios update later..  for now it is gametime!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the 90nm thing, didn't notice that before..  I may just save up and buy a 6400+ and good cooler to get more powah..



what board do you have? linky?CPU-Z? anything will help


----------



## lamrith (Feb 8, 2009)

CPUZ info is posted few msgs up..  Sorry about machine specs..  Thought System specs was enabled in profile..  it is now..

MSI K9A Platinum


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2009)

lamrith said:


> CPUZ info is posted few msgs up..  Sorry about machine specs..  Thought System specs was enabled in profile..  it is now..
> 
> MSI K9A Platinum



PM cdawall he had one of them boards and he is a hell of a good clocker http://forums.techpowerup.com/member.php?u=28601
I KNOW that board is a good clocker and can up the voltage higher then 1.3v. Just never have owned the board so i can't tell you how. So if anyone can help you the most with that board is him.

btw not a bad setup. Any plans of a 2nd 3850?


----------



## lamrith (Feb 8, 2009)

Right on, Thanks again!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 8, 2009)

I just OC'ed my 4600+ at 3.0gigs 12.5 multiplier and 250mhz it cant take more anyway. good job for you


----------



## lamrith (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah Those Brisbane chip are great for OC'ing


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 8, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> I just OC'ed my 4600+ at 3.0gigs 12.5 multiplier and 250mhz it cant take more anyway. good job for you



what voltage? also maybe if you gave me a SS of CPU-Z with the motherboard, memory,CPU info tabs maybe i or someone else could help you get it higher.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 8, 2009)

for sure dude if you talk about your clock we need as much info as possible to help you get your clocks higher


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 8, 2009)

everything is stock in voltage. anyway 3.0 is OK for me  When ill want more ill just buy a more powerful  I just did it in the bios but voltage in bios can just be upgraded by a maximum of .150millivolt and now on AUTO mode the voltage setted at 1.344 volt

But you can follow this link i validated it on cpu-z page! 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=503223


----------



## crtecha (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay.  Good luck Mohawkangel


----------



## crtecha (Feb 13, 2009)

MohawkAngel said:


> everything is stock in voltage. anyway 3.0 is OK for me  When ill want more ill just buy a more powerful  I just did it in the bios but voltage in bios can just be upgraded by a maximum of .150millivolt and now on AUTO mode the voltage setted at 1.344 volt
> 
> But you can follow this link i validated it on cpu-z page!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=503223



Hows your OC'n going??


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 14, 2009)

fine  everything work good and its lightning speed also this cheap crucial rendition memory overclocked by itself at 1000 mhz !!! the motherboard all set everything fine to adjust to overclocking the cpu.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 14, 2009)

good deal


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 14, 2009)

95$ the motherboard  i kept my processor and i bougth 4 X 1 gig of ddr800 at 50$ for the package of 4  sticks. It roll good and i bought a psu today a CoolerMaster eXtreme power 500watts for 73$ taxes included


----------



## crtecha (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice where are you from Mohawk?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm from ther south of Quebec in a town at 30-45 minutes from the USA border.


----------

